# What fantasy to read to help my writing?



## saxguitar (Aug 5, 2010)

I have begun to write fantasy, kind of, and know of some authors who I am going to reread and read for the first time to help out. These include J.K Rowling, R.A. Salvatore, J.R.R Tolkei., Raymond E. Feist, George R.R. Martin, and Robin Hobb. Any other authors or titles imparticular to expand my knowledge, especially specifics from the authors I said?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 5, 2010)

I suggest you check out the thread "Any good fantasy" a bit further down the page


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a pretty wide range. If you knew what kind of fantasy you planned to write, that would help.

But off the top of my head, I'd suggest C.S. Friedman's fantasy works, Peter Brett's, and Daniel Abraham's. Perhaps also Brandon Sanderson. It seems like you read mostly high/epic fantasy, so I've used authors who mainly write in those genres. And maybe Jennifer Fallon, Mercedes Lackey, and Chine Mieville, though that last one is slightly different--fantastic model for world-building, however.   Id' say Alan Campbell, but that might be a bit too much on the dark side.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Saxguitar,*

Consider the *Vlad Taltos Series* by Steven Brust and *The Chronicles of Amber* by Roger Zelazny*. *Brust's work is fast paced and with snappy and stong dialogue. Zelazny's work has great voice and stong supporting characters. Both are very creative, and would be helpful, especially if you want to write in first person POV.

Stephen R. Donaldson's *Chronicles of Thomas Covenant* trilogy (and even the second Chronicles), have great world building, on the scale of Tolkein, but in no way a copy or rip off. No dwarves and elves. Also the 'hero' isn't really a hero, more than a reluctant hero, almost an anti-hero that all comes together in the end. Memorable characters and races.

Michael Moorcock's *Elric* *Saga* is pretty good as well, showing what evil is and basic internal struggles of the main character, doing what must be done to survive, and thrive as an heir to the throne of an evil, dying race. Of course, there is Elric's evil sword, Stormbringer, that devours souls of friends and foes alike to give it's weak, albino wielder Elric strength.

There's also Terry Brooks and Fred Saberhagen, but without more direction in what you want to write, it's hard to suggest. Those are the main ones that helped focus and improved my writing, and their influence echos (I think) in my debut novel, *Flank Hawk*. 

Good luck moving forward and enjoy the reads as you study what's out there.

Terry


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 7, 2010)

You specifically say "to help my writing". May I suggest that what you bring to your reading will help you more than the particular piece. I don't know what aspect of your writing you wish to improve, but looking for those aspects in a work, recognising them when you read and then re-reading critically, looking for the elements that achieve, or fail to achieve that, can teach you more from a single book than reading a dozen for enjoyment will.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 7, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't know what aspect of your writing you wish to improve, but looking for those aspects in a work, recognising them when you read and then re-reading critically, looking for the elements that achieve, or fail to achieve that, can teach you more from a single book than reading a dozen for enjoyment will.


 
Olly, do you do that?

It seems to take all the fun out of reading and to make writing hard work.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 7, 2010)

The author that is usually paired with J K Rowling in level of fantasy is Terry Pratchett. He should be far up on your list as one of the classic authors, especially with the likes of the discworld stories.


----------



## badjoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 8, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Olly, do you do that?
> 
> It seems to take all the fun out of reading and to make writing hard work.



Different folks, different strokes, yes I certainly do it when I am reading, the fun usually comes in the first read through, then I am looking for how they did it next read. I am not so concious when I am writing, I think of the information as having got itself "hardwired". I wish I could get punctuation to "Hardwire" I have read and re-read "On style" and "Eats shoots and leaves", enjoyed them even, but punctuation is still hard work and go over it a dozen times -- and I *still* get it wrong


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 9, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> I wish I could get punctuation to "Hardwire" I have read and re-read "On style" and "Eats shoots and leaves", enjoyed them even, but punctuation is still hard work and go over it a dozen times -- and I *still* get it wrong


 
_"So what does a comma do? Well, quite simply, a comma is an invitation to your readers to pause - to take a breath. You may not be confident about using commas in your writing, but you're using them all the time when you speak. A 'spoken comma' happens whenever you take a breath when talking, and they are used in the same way in writing. Why not take a look at something you've written, and try to read it aloud; without commas you won't know where to take a breath, and by the end of a sentence you'll be quite breathless."_


_How to use commas - How to improve your punctuation_


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 22, 2010)

I know it's silly but I'd recommend you read Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman stories. Terry's stories aren't quests or traditional fantasy, (and neither are Neil's) but the worldbuilding is fantastic and I like how the main characters have things to do but the world still moves around them. That's often missed in fantasy novels.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 15, 2011)

I know people have listed many authors here.
But of the ones I know, I don't connect with any of them. I liked some of their work, but I am not really inspired by them.

IMO I read the authors that I can relate too or inspire me.

Read what you love, and you will be inspired by your love.  

Bitofan- you have peaked my interest, any particular one stand out to you?  (I am anti-epic, to me the world should not hang in the balance on every move an average person makes.)


----------



## Actualism (Jun 19, 2011)

Depending on what kind of improvement it is that you're aiming for, I can recommend Terry Goodkind's "Sword of Truth"-series. A heavy read most of the way, but for me at least, it taught me a lot about dialogue (both "how to" and "how certainly NOT to"), as well as building sentences. In addition it was a great source of words for someone who either find their vocabulary or their ability to "mix it up", lacking. I have English as my third language, but prefer writing in English due to how rich and nuanced it is, so his books was a great help with words.


----------



## Kel Sicarius (Jul 11, 2011)

A book I would suggest is Patrick Rothfuss' "Name of the Wind" and "The Wise Man's Fear". They're really good books, that are perfectly edited and written that they flow so seamlessly. The plotline and world is so developed, large and intricate that you can't help but read it.


----------



## Sol'endei (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Sax,

An Author i would highly reccomend is Steven Erikson. HE writes amazing epic fantasty. He doesnt spoon feed the reader instead throwing you into a whole world of conflict on a massive scale. Its unlike any other fantasy ive read before. He wrote the series consisting of 10 books, with a co author Ian C Esslemont. I truy reckon its worth checking out.

His fisrt book is called 'Gardens of the moon' 

Hes also received awards for his work just like many of the ones you listed.

I hope you have a look, and let me know what you think.

Goodluck in your search!


----------



## larryslater (Sep 12, 2011)

I may be totally out in left-field here but reading someone else's idea of a fantasy may be good for enjoyment but isn't writing about creating your own ideas? I have read many fantasies, usually the old English ones, and I don't want to write like them. I want to write my own. I think children are the best story tellers because they haven't read that much. They only have their own imaginations and are not afraid of creating their own worlds.


----------



## Tatham (Sep 15, 2011)

Reading another's work can help and I believe that it won't be long before you borrow things in small doses. I read a lot of Anne Rice as a teenager and in doing so it helped me establish my love for vampires and their personal histories. She inspired me. After that I dabbled with the likes of Charlaine Harris's Sookie Stackhouse Chronicles and Hideyuki Kikuchi's Vampire Hunter D for not just enjoyment purposes but because I love reading about vampires.

Fantasy wise; I've recently finished Gene Wolfe's Shadow of the Torturer and have moved onto George R.R Martin's Game of Thrones. I want to read some Robin Hobb as well. These writers improve my knowledge of that genre but they do little to mold my technique. I find that I take something away with every book I read but I believe that technique is a personal gift, one that only you can pursue through commitment.


----------



## mklemo (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd say to read the Mistborn Trilogy, by Brandon Sanderson.  This is a really great fantasy story with a rather unique approach to magic, and it is by far one of the best that I've ever read.  It gave me a lot of inspiration to create a fantasy world with more unique and less overused forms of magic, as well as avoiding the common character cliches you see in a lot of fantasy.  It even takes some of these cliches and puts a bit of a different twist on them.


----------



## mastermm4 (Sep 25, 2011)

I found Darren Shan to be a brilliant author when it comes to fantasy books, but a lot of his books also feature a substantial amount of horror and gore. If you are going for a teen audience, he might be an author whose work you would like to research


----------



## Joanna Stone (Sep 28, 2011)

What sort of help are you looking for from your reading?  If you're looking for inspiration for your story it's going to be difficult because you'll end up by unconsciously copying other people and your work will be flat, but I don't think you're after that are you?  If you want to be inspired by good writing read widely and think about the books you've really enjoyed, asking yourself why you liked it so much, what was good and yes, you can copy elements of someone else's style if it works and suits you - I stopped using exclamation marks after realising one of my favourite author's never used them - and if the book has say, dialogue which you really admire look at it, see how it's phrased, how the author keeps on track as to who's saying what etc and use those lessons.  You can get even more valuable lessons from studying a really bad book, seeing what's wrong and trying to make sure you don't do that yourself!


----------



## missmojorising (Sep 28, 2011)

Piers Anthony

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piers_Anthony


*INCARNATIONS OF IMMORTALITY                                          *4 _Wielding a Red Sword_  Del Rey hc 86 pb 87
(audio vol. 1-7 from Recorded Books)                                              5 _Being a Green Mother_  Del Rey hc 87 pb 88
1 _On a Pale Horse_ Del Rey hc  83, pb  84                                        6 _For Love of Evil_ Morrow hc 88 pb 90
2 _Bearing an Hourglass_ Del Rey hc  84 pb 85                                7 _And Eternity_  Morrow hc 90 pb 91
3 _With a Tangled Skein_ Del Rey hc  85 pb 86                                 8 _Under a Velvet Cloak _ Mundania hc, tpb, 2007


----------



## ASWright (Oct 5, 2011)

I would simply suggest reading any fantasy novels you can get a hold of. Fantasy is my favourite genre to read and write, and while I have come across some terrible novels, by reading them I know what to avoid when I write if i don't want to put a reader off. For example The Tamuli trilogy by David Eddings which has in my opinion an unlovable array of undefeatable, totally heroic and absolutely bland protaganists is probably one of the worst I have come across, but it still gave insights in how to create an interesting fantasy world and made me always make sure my characters are flawed and human.


----------



## Richard.E.Craig (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone interested in writing fantasy should familiarise themselves with the works of Douglas Adams. If  you live in the UK you can get a five book box set from Banana Books for £3.50 the price in Easton's or Waterstones is £34.95!!!
The books are:
The Hitchhicker,s Guide to the Galaxy
Mostly Harmless
So Long,And Thanks for all the Fish
The Restaurant at the end of the Universe
Life,the Universe and Everything


----------



## Nacian (Nov 5, 2011)

I would everything from the bible to witchcraft and anyhting to do UFO all given ingreat details bu wiki.
fantasy/surreal does not get better then that.
you would be surprised of the stuff you would find.
I am on it all the time.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Nov 5, 2011)

saxguitar said:


> I have begun to write fantasy, kind of, and know of some authors who I am going to reread and read for the first time to help out. These include J.K Rowling, R.A. Salvatore, J.R.R Tolkei., Raymond E. Feist, George R.R. Martin, and Robin Hobb. Any other authors or titles imparticular to expand my knowledge, especially specifics from the authors I said?



If you haven't already, I'd strongly suggest reading C.S. Lewis's space trilogy.  I think the books are marketed as science fiction (given that interstellar travel is a core component of the stories), but the setting itself is more mythological.  Also, his writing style is elegant and wonderfully profound.  The first two books are quick reads (less than 350 pages combined), though the third is a bit harder to get through.  Still, I highly recommend all three.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 7, 2011)

I would definitely recommend Jonathan Stroud's 'Bartimaeus' trilogy. The world he creates is both brilliant and involving; you start thinking in terms of the concepts in the book, because they are so easy to understand but intricate and complex when you apply them to the story.


----------

